# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  المريخ السوداني وزعيمه المفدي VS اتحاد مدني

## احمر مكة

*يستضيف فريق المريخ السوداني المستضاف علي استاده وبين جماهيره من اتحاد مدني صاحب الارض حيث قرر الاتحاد مدني تحويل المبارة من مدني الي الخرطوم طمعاً في الدخل وكان في البدء تم تحويل المبارة الي استاد الخرطوم ثم يقرر الاتحاد العام تحويلها الي استاد المريخ وارسل خطاب الي كل من المريخ والاتحاد مدني حيث تقام المبارة في  العاشرة والنصف من مساء اليوم وهي تمثل إياب دور الثمانية من بطولة كأس السودان
...


المريخ في المبارة الاولي حقق فوزاً مستحقاً وقهر الاتحاد بخمسه اهداف ويسعي المريخ لتاكيد الصداره وفي الجانب المقابل يسعي الاتحاد مدني الي مسح الصوره المهزوزه التي ظهر بها في اللقاء ويتوقع ان يدفع عثمان الكوكي اليوم بتشكيلة فيها الكثير من التغيرات  حيث تشهد عناصر عديده سيدفع بها لاول مره مثل راجي عبدالعاطي ومحمد موسي حسن كمال كما يمكن الدفع باكرم الهادي في حراسة المرمي .
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*اللهم انصر الزعيم نصر مؤزر
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*احتراما للاتحاد وتاريخه .. هدفين نظيفين كفاية
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق لمريخ السعد



*

----------


## عباس عطية

*ياعلم المبارة مشو لاعبة اليوم وله شنو الحكاية مافي حد جيبه لبها خبر
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*المبارة دخلت فى الدقيقة عشرينم ومافيش حد  جايب خبر
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*اللهم انصرنا
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*ود مكة دا مااااااااااااااشايف شغلو
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*ﺗﺸﻜﻴﻠﺔ ﺍﻟمريخ :-
ﺍﻟﺤﻀﺮﻱ
ﺑﺎﺳﻜﺎﻝ
ﺍﻟﺰﻭﻣﺔ
ﺑﻠﻪ ﺟﺎﺑﺮ
 ﻏﺎﻧﺪﻱ
ﻋﻼﺀﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ
ﻫﻴﺜﻢ
ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺷﺎ
ﺳﻠﻴﻤﺎﻧﻲ
ﺣﺴﻦ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ
ﺍﻭﻟﻔﻴﻪ


*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*زول يوصف يقول حاجة 
اى حاجة
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*17 دقيقة والتعادل السلبي مازال قائما
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*قووووووووووووون للمريخ احرزه اللاعب اوليفيه في الدقيقة 20 من الشوط الاول
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اوليفيه يسجل الهدف الاول للمريخ الدقيقة 20

*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*نصف ساعة ولازال المريخ متقدما بهدف اوليفيه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تشكيلة المريخ
الحضري

غاندي .. الزومة .. باسكال ..بله

الباشا ..علاء الدين ...حسن كمال...هيثم

اوليفيه... سليماني
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*   دقيقتان زمن اضافي ومازال المريخ في تقدمه بهدف اوليفيه الذي احرزه في الدقيقة 20 من الشوط الاول

*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*انتهاء الشوط الاول بتقدم المريخ علي الاتحاد بهدف اوليفيه 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتهاء الشوط الاول بتقدم المريخ بهدف اوليفيه

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بداية الشوط الثاني

وصوت كولا يلعلع



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلتشي الدقيقة 8 والهدف الثاني للمريخ

*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الهدف الثاني للمريخ احرزه اللاعب كلتشي في الدقيقة7 من الشوط الثاني


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مالك ياكولا بتقول هدف كلتشي ببرود كده
زعلان منه وللا حاجة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الباشا والهدف المريخي الثالث في الدقيقة 10 من الشوط الثاني

*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الهدف الثالث للمريخ احرزه اللاعب  احمد الباشا في الدقيقة 10


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يبدو ان الخماسية ستتكرر من جديد

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*والهدف الثالث للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الاتحاد يلجأ للعنف الزائد مع لاعبي المريخ 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هيثم مصطفى يبدع ويمتع ويتالق ويتلالا ويرسل الباصات طوليا وعرضيا 

النجم الاول في المباراة بدون منازع



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الجمهور المتواجد في الملعب تهتف للبرنس سيدا سيدا احتفالا بالمستوى المبدع له في المباراة


*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*ربع ساعة من الشوط الثاني والمريخ  متقدم ب 3 اهداف  
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*وديدي الفاتح حكم المباراة يطرد مدرب فريق الاتحاد  ياسر صديق حداثة
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

هيثم مصطفى يبدع ويمتع ويتالق ويتلالا ويرسل الباصات طوليا وعرضيا 

النجم الاول في المباراة بدون منازع







اس يا مازدا لو اشركت سيدا في المنتخب كان ما كان اللجري
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*خروج اوليفيه ودخول راجي عبدالعاطي
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*وين النقل يا استاذ ابراهيم
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

وين النقل يا استاذ ابراهيم



مشينا نشوف كولا وجينا راجعين
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*3 دقائق زمن اضافي 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 19 (8 من الأعضاء و 11 زائر)

احمر مكة,معتصم صالح,الصادق عبد الوهاب,ابو دعاء,احمد جبريل,diaamahi,شرقاوي,عمار عزالدين إبراهيم+
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الهدف الرابع كلتشي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلتشي والرابع في الدقيقة 46

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كلتشي يضيف الهدف الرابع
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*انتهاء المباراة بفوز المريخ ب 4 أهداف وبذلك يلاقي الزعيم مريخ الفاشر الف مبروك للزعيم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتهاء المباراة بفوز المريخ برباعية نظيفة

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الشكر الجزيل والوفير للحبيب كولا لما قدمه من جهد في سبيل نقله للصورة والصوت لنا
وبصراحة اصبحنا نخجل من كلمات الشكر التي تتقاصر امام ما يقدمه الفتى متوكل اثابه رب العالمين
نسأل الله أن يجزيه خير الجزاء وان يحقق له كل امانيه ويسعد قلبو ويسهل دربو آمين آمين يا رب العالمين

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مبروك للزعيم تأكيد الفوز السابق برباعية رائعة كانت لنا بمثابة أجمل سهرة رمضانية


*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الف مبروك للزعيم 
كما نشكر كولا الذي يجعلنا داخل القلعه الحمراء رغم بعد المسافه
                        	*

----------


## ود محمد على

*مبرووووك للزعيم وشكرا للاخ كولا
                        	*

----------


## اسامة عطية

*مبرووووك للزعيم  وانشاءالله دائما منتصرين ومنصورين وشكرا للاخ كولا

*

----------


## سيف الدين المقبول

*والله انن زعلان من كولا نكتب نترجاهو ان يكتب لينا عن ما يحتاجه لجعل النقل اوضح واجمل وما عايز يرد علينا 
*

----------

